

Senate approves massive immigration bill - sethbannon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/senate-poised-to-approve-massive-immigration-bill/2013/06/27/87168096-df32-11e2-b2d4-ea6d8f477a01_story.html

======
dylangs1030
I read through this article and I don't believe it has a real bearing on most
of HN's audience. I can understand politico-technical news and politics with
underlying technology, but this is just pure government policy.

~~~
kopsai
I do believe that a sizable chunk of HN's audience are high skilled immigrants
working in STEM fields and this bill has quite a few things that will be of
interest to them.

